# The Most Beautiful Truck I'd Never Want to Own



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

This truck is the Holy Grail of vehicles to me. But really, who is this truck made for? I mean, it’s way too nice to be a work truck. Could you imagine sitting on those seats when you’re covered in dust or mud? I guess it’s made for rodeo stars or real estate developers in Colorado or something; maybe the CEO of Coors Brewing Co. Plus parking it would be a nightmare in any even remotely urban setting and I’m not even sure it would fit in my garage (and I have a huge garage). 

So, on the one hand I’d love it (being 6’4”, 250 lbs and really sick of cramming myself into my Tacoma) but on the other hand, it is totally impractical. So, as gorgeous as it is, who is this truck made for?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I ask that question to myself all the time.

It is for the prenteders out there, that want to look "tough and rugged" but are no where that.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Perhaps it is for the guys that have been tough and rugged for a long time and have earned it.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Same Old said:


> Perhaps it is for the guys that have been tough and rugged for a long time and have earned it.


Could be.


----------



## dnfabrsix (Jan 18, 2007)

I can't imagine ever taking a "King Ranch" and throwing it onto a jobsite.

However, I know a few who do. Ironically both of them are drywall contractors. Maybe it's because they don't really get that dirty...hehe





I kid, I kid...


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

dnfabrsix said:


> I can't imagine ever taking a "King Ranch" and throwing it onto a jobsite.
> 
> However, I know a few who do. Ironically both of them are drywall contractors. Maybe it's because they don't really get that dirty...hehe


But man - that gypsum dust would play hell with that brown leather! 

See, that's why I could never have one of those; every time it got a scratch I'd fall to my knees crying.


----------



## georgia dawg (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats my mac-daddy dream truck, too. Unfortunately, I haven't gotten around to just pushing pencils.....yet.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

its a short bed... How useless. But with the short bed it is no longer than my 250 with the half back door and full bed and it fits in my garage.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

You'll see the King Ranch at Starbucks in the morning getting coffe. The regular 250's are at the local Texaco in the morning getting coffee. 

The King Ranch would make a real nice RV or boat hauler. It would be sinfully wasteful to use a truck like that as a work truck.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

That's the perfect work truck for driving around and doing estimates, meeting with customers and over-seeing jobsites.

I'm putting in my order for one for 3-25-2010.:whistling


----------



## elvinstheman (Nov 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> You'll see the King Ranch at Starbucks in the morning getting coffe. The regular 250's are at the local Texaco in the morning getting coffee.


So funny that’s you’d say that – the first time I saw one in person was in front of a Starbucks! (The worldwide corporate headquarters, no less!)


----------



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

I just dont see the point of spending $40k on a truck. The main purpose of a truck is to throw your crap in it and pull trailers around. Not for crusing and looking pretty. Ill take a $4500, 4x4 diesel pickup truck, any day over that. Besides if i wanna spend 40 grand ill go get a nice used 03 or 04 model mercedes benz


----------



## Scott Young (Dec 23, 2005)

well i would buy that truck after the new is wore off of it and treat it like i do all my other trucks. like a truck:thumbup: :thumbup: 

won't hurt my feelings at all getting mud on that leather. i wipes off easier than the burlap they put in the xl i have.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

How much money does it make for you?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

They are nice trucks, but man, what a waste of money IMO.


----------



## TonK (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey if you have the money...

On the other hand, my "new" truck is a 1997 Dodge CTD that makes me money and pulls whatever is behind it...

I can't see the point of buying a new $50-60k truck that will be on a construction site.


----------



## finehomes (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't have the king ranch, but I'm on my second f250 crew cab with leather...first was a 2000, now a 2003 with 100,000 miles on it so far. Its on the jobsite every day. Maybe the big difference is....I'm a developer in UTAH!!! not colorado.



Sam


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

well i'm not sure if I'd trade my 99 F250 in for one. everything is run by wire. steering and acceleration and braking are done with a wire instead of mechanical stuff. Plus on plowsite.com they have some guys that are really not happy with them.
I use my 1980 rabbit pickup to do my estimates. People think its cool or cute. Plus i get 20 some mpg in town.


----------



## lusori (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats a nice truck. In my area you see alot of those pulling horse trailers. I think people who do alot of horse shows show up on those, pulling the trailer and their whole family in the truck.

Its got too nice of an interior to get dirty. But if it was just a regular 4 door f250 crew cab, i can see that as being a work truck. Specially when you have a "crew" and need to pull a trailer. I got a f250 with regular cab. I dont specially like to have 4 guys sitting on the seat next to me. The crew cab is great for that.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

My stucco contractor drives a KingRanch. His trucks last a couple years before he hands them down to his crew.

I drive a F350 crew cab dually, but only when playing with my hot air balloon. My work truck is a Chevy dually with a utility body.


----------



## KKD Michaels (Mar 8, 2007)

If I drove that to work I would run over a pile of cap nails the first day, some laborer would drop a pile of construction debris out a second floor window onto the hood, I'd jump in it with screwdriver in my back pocket I forgot about, somebody'd smear pipe dope on the door handles and then I'd probably get stuck since it's a ford:laughing:


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I see a lot of those cars with the 'truck-trim-package' around. I'd take a truck over that car any day.:thumbup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

KKD Michaels said:


> If I drove that to work I would run over a pile of cap nails the first day, some laborer would drop a pile of construction debris out a second floor window onto the hood, I'd jump in it with screwdriver in my back pocket I forgot about, somebody'd smear pipe dope on the door handles and then I'd probably get stuck since it's a ford:laughing:


That is classic, when I switched from F250 to a new black Bronco, one of my hispanic employees got drunk, hammered the bronco with golf club and took a screw driver to the 31" tires, I beat him with a chain and had him arrested. 
My fence Contractor owns a King Raunch, but he also owns several tire stores so he can afford it.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

The new 2008 F450 King Ranch 6.4 twin turbo diesel with the six speed auto would sure be nice too!

Electric telescoping and folding tow mirrors, tail gate step, and instant cab heat are three inovations on the new Super Duty.

My friends boss has a white 05 King Ranch srw long bed crew cab, it's pretty sharp.

$40-60K is way too much for a pick up.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

dougger222 said:


> instant cab heat are three inovations on the new Super Duty.


how do they do that? electric?


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

TempestV said:


> how do they do that? electric?


Sounds to me like they are using some sort of an electrical heater to start heating as soon as the truck is started.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Why a heater in a work truck? A defroster, I can understand. 
As a roofer/builder, I work outdoors year-round. I dress for the day's weather. As such, I have to dress in the cold room at home because my winter gear is unsuitable to be worn indoors. I'd pass out from the heat.
So, I dress for conditions and drive to work with windows open of at least cracked. When I get out to start work, it feels warmer than the truck was and I'm ready to work.

Same for hunting. 

( Same for AC too)


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree with you on that one. The worse thing is getting overdressed then sweat then cool down and before you know you don't want to get out of bed the next morning.

It's best to adjust to the temp outide then start working. 

Didn't do much roofing last winter but the previous winter was my busiest in 10 years. Minnesota winters can be tough!


----------



## JasontheMason (Dec 30, 2006)

Yea they are nice, but i woulnt want to drive it at work. Now a days with all the computer controls you can even work on the dam things. All fly by wire. 

Thats why my "new" work truck is a 98' f 250 with cloth seats. Heat and AC. No power windows or locks. 

Can you imagin havein leather seats, plush carpets and getting concrete all over them?!


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

vwovw said:


> Plus i get 20 some mpg in town.


I would have thought more like 35? Looks like it's in great shape. I'm sure it does well for your business.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

Chris G said:


> I would have thought more like 35? Looks like it's in great shape. I'm sure it does well for your business.


well it's got some performance goodies. I'm buying a twin rotocarger for it or my jetta. Its similar to a supercharger just better.
It catch's my customers off guard seeing my drive that for the bid then show up in my pig with the tools. oh ya my v-10 pig....she has a drinking problem. 5.5mpg when towing or plowing 8.5mpg when in city. 12 on the highway.arty:


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

vwovw said:


> well i'm not sure if I'd trade my 99 F250 in for one. everything is run by wire. steering and acceleration and braking are done with a wire instead of mechanical stuff. Plus on plowsite.com they have some guys that are really not happy with them.
> I use my 1980 rabbit pickup to do my estimates. People think its cool or cute. Plus i get 20 some mpg in town.


Thats a minty caddy. I bet you could get 4-5k for that on ebay.


My old rabbit truck was getting between 30 and 40 mph, and it was a gasser , not a diesel. Then again my last rabbit only got around 8 mph, due to the supercharger.


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

Thats a minty caddy. I bet you could get 4-5k for that on ebay.


My old rabbit truck was getting between 30 and 40 mph, and it was a gasser , not a diesel. Then again my last rabbit only got around 8 mph, due to the supercharger. But i more than doubled the stock Tq and HP. They had a couple pictures of it in eurotuner last november. Whats the twin rotorcharger, is that the BBM lysholm?


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey vwovw ...
Nice VW.,. But I'm curious, what is that wire lying on the left side of the roof?


----------



## leadarrows (May 26, 2004)

I would drive a Rolls into the ground if I could afford to buy one. You only live once and if you can afford to pay for something why not use it? Who cares if you tear it up...you can't take it with you anyway and I could care less what condition it is in after I am dead. I would shoot a collectible gun as well. Give me Wild Bills guns and I am off to go shoot them. lol


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Around here, that's the truck stockbrokers and hi-tech executives buy their wifes to go grocery shopping in. Most never ever get anything put in the bed.
JVC


----------



## Kristina (Apr 21, 2006)

Or for Project Managers! :thumbsup: That's DHs dream truck right there. Although a teensy LESS posh than the one pictured.

He still has to work on occasion and haul crap (like a trailer) so he needs something a leetle stronger than the Tacoma he's ridin' in now.

He's high mileage though, so the Tacoma is more practical that way. It sure is purty though!!



Same Old said:


> Perhaps it is for the guys that have been tough and rugged for a long time and have earned it.


----------



## pera (Mar 29, 2007)

i love the rabbit truck. i am in the market to get a used truck that is somewhat gentle on the tank. i never owned a high mile vehicle, so these trucks with 100K miles on them are scaring me a little. i'll see what happens. i wish i could get one of those new tundra's. :shifty:


----------



## Fauker_9 (May 11, 2006)

I don't see the big deal I guess. It's certainly not out of the ordinary around here. When I think about it, 8 out of 10 contractors that I work with and around drive very similar trucks. All one-ton fully loaded crew-cabs.


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

elvinstheman said:


> But man - that gypsum dust would play hell with that brown leather!
> 
> See, that's why I could never have one of those; every time it got a scratch I'd fall to my knees crying.


haha you should meet my dad and uncle the first thing they do to a new truck is hit on the side of the bed with a hammer my daddy said he wants to be the first one to dent it cause he knows its gonna happen and my uncle drives a king ranch the seats acuttally hold up better than any other material my cloth is in a lot worse shape than his is in on the inside and he puts his threw the same stuff i do mine


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

T&S contracting said:


> haha you should meet my dad and uncle the first thing they do to a new truck is hit on the side of the bed with a hammer my daddy said he wants to be the first one to dent it cause he knows its gonna happen and my uncle drives a king ranch the seats acuttally hold up better than any other material my cloth is in a lot worse shape than his is in on the inside and he puts his threw the same stuff i do mine


Wow.... this thread is more than three years old.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....you could say the same thing about Festool stuff...you don't need all those fancy things, but they are nice if you an afford it.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

T&S contracting said:


> haha you should meet my dad and uncle the first thing they do to a new truck is hit on the side of the bed with a hammer my daddy said he wants to be the first one to dent it.


I was at a Furd stealer the other day and a whole row of KR trucks had dents in the side. hmmm. :laughing:


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

skyhook said:


> I was at a Furd stealer the other day and a whole row of KR trucks had dents in the side. hmmm. :laughing:


haha thats all you see down here is kr trucks the local ford dealers may have one regular leather on the lot and one work truck the rest is kr trucks thats all that sells lol like i say there interior seems to hold up better than anything else for what we do lol with concrete grease and dirt


----------



## T&S contracting (Nov 9, 2009)

Tattoo said:


> Wow.... this thread is more than three years old.


 yeah i notice it after i posted in it lol


----------



## SAH (May 6, 2010)

Mike Finley said:


> That's the perfect work truck for driving around and doing estimates, meeting with customers and over-seeing jobsites.
> 
> I'm putting in my order for one for 3-25-2010.:whistling



Well Mike, that date has come and gone, did you get the truck? :whistling


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

Whats wrong with a KingRancH? I own a 350 single rear wheel. Love the interior to say the least


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Nothing wrong with them. They are Super cool imo.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

HATERS! :w00t:


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

angus242 said:


> HATERS! :w00t:


That's a PIMPIN' truck right there! :thumbsup:

Mollie would dig that :whistling


----------



## 2784 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine came with rubber floor covering, no carpet. It worked out great.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

Bah, my truck is better... It's a 2009. OP's truck is 3 years old. :thumbsup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

just think 20 years from now they will be looking at classics lol


hey guys remember when we used fuel for our trucks instead of water and someone pulls up this post lmao


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I just bought a Lariat F250 because I was tired of driving around all day in featureless work trucks. It's nice to not have to dive over the seat to roll down a window.

I think I deserve heated seats at this point! LOL


----------



## Tsar (Feb 26, 2006)

A land developer we work with drives one of those. There is also a shiny new diamond plate toolbox in the back that I have only seen open once. Contents: picture hanging hammer.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Greg Di said:


> I just bought a Lariat F250 because I was tired of driving around all day in featureless work trucks. It's nice to not have to dive over the seat to roll down a window.
> 
> I think I deserve heated seats at this point! LOL


Did you get a 2011 Greg? I looked at one the other day as I was gonna trade my 2009 f150 in. Rumor has it that there may be a $10k tax credit for the 2011 with the new diesel engine. I'm gonna hold out until I here more about this. It's some green diesel program they are about to start running.


----------



## Amber Hunter (Jul 4, 2010)

definitely one of my favorite trucks. I'd easily drive that but of course I'd drive one of those ridiculous F-650's. So, I ask myself if I'd drive a 650 why not anything smaller? Those King Ranch's are nice but my old Lariat suits me just fine. Those Denali Sierra HD's are pretty sharp too.


----------



## SHI (Jul 7, 2009)

*nice truck*

nice truck its sad the the working man cant aford a pickup anymore.Trucks start out at 30k by the time you get what you want in it your looking at 45 50 it sucks


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Buy used. I bought a 2 year old truck. All of the major depreciation was eaten by the original owner. Wait, it that considered stealing? :sad:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Buy used. I bought a 2 year old truck. All of the major depreciation was eaten by the original owner. Wait, it that considered stealing? :sad:


Yes, even though you weren't caught, and there is no law, you must pay the original owner the difference -even if it means significantly going out of your way and incurring great expense.


----------

